

Open Comparability: against anti-benchmarking EULAs - wmf
http://broadcast.oreilly.com/2008/11/open-comparability-boycott-and.html

======
jhancock
Fortunately, the products with such restriction I find to be irrelevant. Sorry
to hear you need to publish benchmarks against something so restrictive. These
moments should become fewer and fewer over the years as those products and
their companies simply evaporate.

